# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  How often do they poop?

## Brillobee

How often between bowel movements? I got my frog two weeks ago, it pooed in the container on the trip home, but not since. It's been eating good, 6-7 crickets per night. Temp is 82 in the day. Been feeding in a seperate container, with paper towels.

----------


## infamouschris7

U might wana cut back on the feeding for a few days. They don't NEED to eat everyday. I feed mine every other day. They usually go once or twice a week. If u give them time to digest their food then they may go more often. If another week goes by I would try soaking your frog for quite some time.
Also nightcrawlers help them go easier

----------


## Bruce

It depends on how old the frog is.  Babies will go every day to every other day.  Adults can go every week to 2 weeks.  If your frog is still eating I wouldn't really worry.  When impacted they stop eating and will have a large, solid bump on their right side. What have you been feeding him, only crickets?  If so how large?

----------


## Brillobee

Yeah, just crickets....about the width of his eyes. I tried crawlers, but it didn't really go for them. I was wanting to get it acclimated before I started messing with it's diet and tong training. It's a baby, about 2 in snout to vent.

----------


## Bruce

Changing environment can by stressful to the little guy.  If he's eating I say he'll be ok.  If he stops, give him a soaking with a few drops of pure honey in treated water. It acts kind of like a gentile stimulate.

----------


## infamouschris7

If he is eating then that's good. But I would just give it a try and don't feed him for a couple of days just to see he does poop. Then continue the feeding.
It's just a suggestion. I've seen results that way

----------


## Namio

> How often between bowel movements? I got my frog two weeks ago, it pooed in the container on the trip home, but not since. It's been eating good, 6-7 crickets per night. Temp is 82 in the day. Been feeding in a seperate container, with paper towels.


Generally the older the frog, the less frequent they poop.  It is possible that your frog had already pooped but it escaped your notice? If you are using EcoEarth there may be a poop in it. But if you've been keep the frog on paper towel then never mind what I just said.

Personally, I would not stop feeding just because of the frog isn't pooping. I would keep feeding it. The frogs I've owned have all been very good at regulating how much they want to eat.  I offer food often (averaging 3 times every 4 days), and if they don't take it, so be it.

----------


## eRock79

My little guy sometimes hides all day and all night prior to having a bowel movement. Every other night, he's out and ready to eat. When you feed Night Crawlers via tongs, hang the crawlers right in front of his face and sometimes let the worm touch the frogs mouth. My little guy trained up in no time once he realized that his food was there for the taking.  :Smile:  Now he's ready once he spots the tongs (they're bright yellow).

----------


## Pluke

My male green pacman literally has never pooped outside of water.. I've had him for 3 months now and the only time he has ever pooped was in his water bowl as a baby and now I put him in a lukewarm (80 degreesish) bowl of water every 1-2 weeks and he will go like clockwork. My albino on the other hand goes about every week in the dirt where he sleeps, he refuses to go in water.

----------


## Brillobee

Got a nice stinky present tonight. :P

----------

